

Ask HN: id3.org is down and i need documentation for id3v2 - nanuclickity

id3.org is down and i am working on a new project for which i need documentation for ID3v2 Specification, the google results did not yield good enough information.
Can someone point me in the right direction???
======
rachelbythebay
Try the Internet Archive.

[http://web.archive.org/web/20110604131605/http://www.id3.org...](http://web.archive.org/web/20110604131605/http://www.id3.org/Developer_Information)

~~~
nanuclickity
Thanks ! Will let you know as soon as i release it. :)

